# Vb Original Ale!



## kc_ksom (8/12/05)

I loved it. 

I reckon its worth a sample, I brought a carton mainly for the crown bottles :beerbang: and was very suprised. Nice and easy to drink, good body, head was creamy and tightly packed. I really thought this was a good beer. I will buy another.

I guess my taste buds must be tainted.
your thoughts

Casey


----------



## normell (8/12/05)

Hope youv'e got your flame suit on


----------



## Aaron (8/12/05)

You could have used this existing thread. It has a number of peoples thoughts.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...l=vb%20original


----------



## T.D. (8/12/05)

Casey,

I know a lot of people here have pretty low opinions of this beer, but I agree with you. At the very least, it is a hell of a lot better than standard VB. I have only had one bottle to try, but I remember having very low expectations (I was used to CUB's "new" beers simply being half-arsed variations of VB - Pure Blonde is a perfect example), but I was pleasantly surprised at what I tasted. I could actually detect some hop flavour and aroma which was certainly something new for CUB beers! I definitely don't think it is going to break any records, but it is streaks ahead of the standard VB that's for sure.

I should probably go and buy another bottle or a six pack and give it another try to see if my initial impression was correct.


----------



## delboy (8/12/05)

PURE BLONDE SEEMS TO GET A BAD RAP 

i dont realy understand why ? I tried it the other night after being told in this forum that is is crap .I do however agree the advertising on the lables and that are a bit "hows ya farther"and bring your expectations to a level of this is gunna be something fantastic. and with that in mind well we would have every right to be dissapointed .

but i like to do what the wine critics do and that is tatse them blind and that is have a few diferrent bottels de labled and cold blind fold yourself and then get a mate to pour them off into a glass in a random order then taste and judge .

this is what i did and i rated it as quite palatable allthough it was lacking body(being low carbo's ) this is to be expected . very light in mouth feel it rolled off the tounge quite easy. and it did not leave a bitter after taste in the mouth from being over hopped .(although it says double hopped) it was an nice ballanced beer that would suit a session with pizza or sea food. and i belive even the lady's would like it as well.  

now i am now expert but beer dose come down to individual taste so some will like it and some will not and that is just the fact of the matter. 

but next time you want to do a really good job at judging some of these newer attemps of commercial variations i t maight surprise you to do it blind folded and see what happens . :blink: 
buy no means am i having ago at anyone i just think that as we are beersnobs and enjoy it so much and all the advertising on the newer beers the big breweries put out we may just be and have tainted opinions before we start.
also half of the advertising teams that are use to design the labels and description probablly have never drank a beer in there life. 
so its a bit like wine if we all were home wine makers we would probablly de the same with commercial wines as well . h34r: 

bit long winded i know but wouldnt it be better to judge some of these blind?

delboy


----------



## Bobby (8/12/05)

your description of the beer just sounds like the description of most new beers that come out in the market. (and some old ones eg TED, Carlton dry....)
boring and uninspiring.

but hey. there is a big market out there so it would be stupid to ignore it. h34r:


----------



## Ross (8/12/05)

Can't say Ive ever let my taste buds be affected by who's brewed it or by the labelling. I for one would be delighted if CUB & the like brought out a decent beer & try each new one with a sense of anticipation... Unfortunately, yet again, the new VB is a real dissapointment in my book - a very average Aussie brew...


----------



## Wortgames (8/12/05)

I don't think Pure Blonde is going to impress many ladies. In my experience they mostly don't like bland / dry beer. If they are going to like a beer at all, it is usually going to be something decent with some body and mouthfeel. The roastiness of a Guinness may be a bit too much, but give them any decent homebrewed beer and you'll often get the 'I don't normally like beer but this is really good' response.

Are you sure you didn't get your labels mixed up Delboy? I couldn't detect any redeeming features in the Pure Blonde that I tasted!


----------



## delboy (8/12/05)

no i was just having mysay 

the girls up here like it they say it is quite refreshing on our hot dry sinking days
well any beer is refreshing on a hot dry stinking day!

and most of the ladys i have spoke to say that it dosnt have that horrable bitter taste left in your throut .

but i tried it blind dint know much about it or even read any lables and only herd everyone on this forum saying it was pure $hit.

but i didnt realy mind it .its a damm site better that "worst end shaught "

just a bit watery but it is a low carbo beer !

it all comes down to what <YOU LIKE>not what your told you will like or not.

i dont rate" Coopers DB " I belive Pure Blonde is a better (WELL OUT OF THE LOW CARB BEERS)

DELBOY


----------



## T.D. (8/12/05)

In my opinion, Pure Blonde is just a lighter bodied (lower FG) version of VB. It has some VERY similar underying flavours. I wouldn't be very surprised if these two beers have extremely similar recipes, perhaps just with slightly different starting and final gravities.

I will say though, if you offered me a VB or a Pure Blonde, I'd take the Pure Blonde.


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/12/05)

With CUB I'd say it's more a question of how much sugar, water and artificial colourings are added post-fermentation to the bright beer tank. 

Would not be surprised in the least if every beer in their portfolio (save for Invalid Stout) are just the same beer in different packaging and augmented before bottling. <_< 

Warren -


----------



## T.D. (8/12/05)

I have heard plenty of stranger suggestions Warren!


----------



## Darren (8/12/05)

T.D. said:


> In my opinion, Pure Blonde is just a lighter bodied (lower FG) version of VB. It has some VERY similar underying flavours. I wouldn't be very surprised if these two beers have extremely similar recipes, perhaps just with slightly different starting and final gravities.
> 
> 
> [post="96329"][/post]​




You mean further watered down version of VB!


----------



## T.D. (8/12/05)

Yeah, that's right! Why add less fermentables when you can just add water instead!!


----------

